# Anyone ever use this holster?



## miketx (Jan 31, 2019)

Thinking about getting one to carry my 1911 in. I don't really like my IWB holsters although they work, one is uncomfortable and the other is comfortable but it doesn't secure the gun.

Also what are your thoughts on vertical draw vs sideways draw shoulder holsters?


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jan 31, 2019)

Tried a shoulder rig once, horizontal, didn't like it.  It's how having a colostomy bag under your arm might feel.  I don't even notice the IWB anymore.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Jan 31, 2019)

No.







Most of the time I just wear an empty holster when I'm out and about. Just because people need to see liberty things.

In fact, I'd encourage everyone to do that for that reason alone.


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 31, 2019)

Natural Citizen said:


> No.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So it's a fashion statement. Cool.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Jan 31, 2019)

BULLDOG said:


> So it's a fashion statement. Cool.



zacly.

Freedom is cool, man. Ha.

Don't worry, though, if I'm carrying payroll there'll be a smokewagon up inat biatch.


----------



## JGalt (Jan 31, 2019)

Shoulder holsters conceal pretty well, but I prefer the IWB Milt Sparks holster I'm using. It hugs your hip like it's not even there, and they make them for all-length 1911 models. It's the only IWB holster that I've found that I really like.


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 31, 2019)

Natural Citizen said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > So it's a fashion statement. Cool.
> ...



No problem. Most gun nuts are just in it for the fashion statement.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Jan 31, 2019)

BULLDOG said:


> No problem. Most gun nuts are just in it for the fashion statement.



I don't really care for guns, to be be perfectly honest. It is unfortunate that they are necessary.


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 31, 2019)

Natural Citizen said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > No problem. Most gun nuts are just in it for the fashion statement.
> ...



Isn't that an odd coincidence. I love guns, but I'm not a gun nut because I believe we should have reasonable controls on who should be able to buy them, and you don't really care for them, yet you are a full blown gun nut.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Jan 31, 2019)

BULLDOG said:


> I love guns



That's weird. Pull it out of your butt and put it in the hoster where it belongs.


----------



## JGalt (Jan 31, 2019)

BULLDOG said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



That shows how little you know about firearms or those who carry them on a daily basis. A holster isn't a "fashion statement", it's the most important accessory you need to safely carry. Only an idiot, a Chicago street thug, or a Mexican would simply stick a pistol in their pocket or tuck it in the belt, sans holster.

The purpose of a holster is not only to protect your weapon against dirt, dust, sweat, and rust, but to protect yourself and everyone around you from accidentally being shot. I went through ten different holsters before I decided on the one I'm using: It's very concealable, even in the Summer with a light shirt. It has plenty of retention, so the pistol can't accidentally fall out or be grabbed from behind.

It also keeps the muzzle pointed in a safe direction, at about 10 degrees toward the ground behind me, away from the leg and the femoral artery. The worst thing you can do is tuck a pistol in your belt or use any holster that points the muzzle at the inside of the leg. Shoot yourself in the femoral artery, and you're basically fucked. Without a tourniquet, you'll bleed out and die withing minutes.


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 31, 2019)

JGalt said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Natural Citizen said:
> ...



Yet Natural Citizen said he regularly wears a holster without a gun so people will see it. That is a fashion statement. Are you telling me that you don't know gun nuts who carry a gun specifically so people will see them with it to indicate their political beliefs?  That is a fashion statement as well.


----------



## miketx (Jan 31, 2019)

BULLDOG said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


this gullible moron is so ignorant he should not exist.


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 31, 2019)

miketx said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...



I agree. When he said he wore an empty holster because people need to see  "liberty things", I almost fell out of my chair laughing. Just another typical idiot gun nut.


----------



## Crixus (Jan 31, 2019)

miketx said:


> Thinking about getting one to carry my 1911 in. I don't really like my IWB holsters although they work, one is uncomfortable and the other is comfortable but it doesn't secure the gun.
> 
> Also what are your thoughts on vertical draw vs sideways draw shoulder holsters?




If that’s the bianchi one then yes I tried it. It’s works foot with a coat or thick flannel jacket/over shirt type thing. Summertime is a “don’t bother”.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Jan 31, 2019)

BULLDOG said:


> I agree. When he said he wore an empty holster because people need to see  "liberty things", I almost fell out of my chair laughing. Just another typical idiot gun nut.



Heh heh. Tread lightly ya little Bolshevik. People like you are my absolute favorite. Really. You have no idea of the hole you're digging for yourself tinkering around with me. None. And in front of all of your friends, too? Pffft. Christmas...


----------



## miketx (Jan 31, 2019)

Natural Citizen said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > I agree. When he said he wore an empty holster because people need to see  "liberty things", I almost fell out of my chair laughing. Just another typical idiot gun nut.
> ...


He's a lib idiot.


----------



## Geaux4it (Jan 31, 2019)

JGalt said:


> Shoulder holsters conceal pretty well, but I prefer the IWB Milt Sparks holster I'm using. It hugs your hip like it's not even there, and they make them for all-length 1911 models. It's the only IWB holster that I've found that I really like.


Ditto Milt Sparks

-Geaux


----------



## miketx (Jan 31, 2019)

Crixus said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Thinking about getting one to carry my 1911 in. I don't really like my IWB holsters although they work, one is uncomfortable and the other is comfortable but it doesn't secure the gun.
> ...


I asked someone else what they thought and he said that he didn't think someone behind me would appreciate my 1911 being pointed at them. I said, how will they know? lol


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 31, 2019)

Natural Citizen said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > I agree. When he said he wore an empty holster because people need to see  "liberty things", I almost fell out of my chair laughing. Just another typical idiot gun nut.
> ...



I'm trembling.


----------



## Geaux4it (Jan 31, 2019)

BULLDOG said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


They're concealed... You can't see it

-Geaux


----------



## Natural Citizen (Jan 31, 2019)

BULLDOG said:


> I'm trembling.



Uh huh. I know. I'll see you around the board. Guaranteed.


----------



## JGalt (Jan 31, 2019)

BULLDOG said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



Not so much as a "fashion statement" as it is a "political statement." Much like a MAGA hat or a confederate flag, it represents freedom, non-conformity, and patriotic reverence for our Second Amendment.

Plus, it drives the gun-haters battier than they already are. My state has "open carry" in addition to concealed. I sometimes carry open in the summer because I can, and because....well...."fuckyouanyway."


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 31, 2019)

Geaux4it said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Natural Citizen said:
> ...



Not if it's being worn just so people can see what he calls  "liberty things" as he said. Admit it. a lot of you gun toters do it as a fashion statement or a political statement.


----------



## buttercup (Jan 31, 2019)

BULLDOG said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



If you disagree that the RKBA has anything to do with freedom, why not just state your case?  Or are you just an authoritarian, thanks to the indoctrination that evidently worked on you?  The fact that you would rather demonize and mock people who DO value liberty and rights speaks volumes about you.


----------



## JGalt (Jan 31, 2019)

BULLDOG said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...




Even if it was what you consider a "fashion statement", no other fashion accessory will pull your ass out of a jam like a good handgun.

You stick to your "fashionable" rape whistle so you don't accidentally hurt yourself.


----------



## Crixus (Jan 31, 2019)

miketx said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...





Maybe try kydex? My brother got this one. Really pisses people off.


----------



## Yarddog (Jan 31, 2019)

BULLDOG said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> > No.
> ...




Absolutely! fashion statement. It could double as a cellphone holder, but then you'd def have to change your ringtone to fit the mood.


----------



## westwall (Jan 31, 2019)

BULLDOG said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...







Highly doubtful.


----------



## westwall (Jan 31, 2019)

I use a Galco shoulder rig when the occasion demands it.  Otherwise I use a Galco Jak Slide.


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 31, 2019)

westwall said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Natural Citizen said:
> ...



When I say I love guns, I don't mean I strap one on and prance around at a Tball game or Walmart. That would be goofy.


----------



## Geaux4it (Feb 1, 2019)

BULLDOG said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


I carry concealed. Society is safer when criminals don't know who's armed

-Geaux


----------



## SandSquid (May 29, 2019)

Not a huge fan of the shoulder harness but liked the horizontal pull over the vertical.  I carry inside the waistband but have a nice little CC backpack I use most often lately and works great for something bigger than a compact.   Made by Manpack.   Doesn't stand out at all as anything but a little sports pack which I like most about it.


----------



## miketx (May 29, 2019)

BULLDOG said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


No one ever sees me carrying a gun liar.


----------



## BULLDOG (May 29, 2019)

miketx said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...



Didn't say they did Mikey. Get a grownup to read my post to you, and explain your mistake.


----------



## miketx (May 29, 2019)

BULLDOG said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


Lying filth troll.


----------



## BULLDOG (May 29, 2019)

miketx said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



Keep it up mikey. It's important for folks to see the mental capacity of gun nuts like you. I ask, Is it a good idea for someone who has outbursts like yours on a regular basis to be armed?  You obviously have no emotional control, so who knows what you might do next?


----------



## miketx (May 29, 2019)

BULLDOG said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


Come disarm me faggot.


----------



## BULLDOG (May 29, 2019)

miketx said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...




You're so cute when you get all dressed up, and talk macho like that.


----------

